
The Missing Startup Design Pattern - rrhyne
http://ttunguz.github.io/management-design-patterns
======
rrhyne
This is a great read, but a bit of a tease as well. Does anyone have a link to
examples on Management design patterns?

~~~
scheff
I was hoping he would post references as well. I think there are no literal
"management design patterns", he just means there are "design patterns for
management" in the form of "management best practices". So you would need to
dig into each relevant area of management and read the materials on best
practices; dealing with staff, customers, partners, boards, ...

~~~
rrhyne
There are so many business books, there has to be something out there!

~~~
scheff
A starting point. HN'd today.

[http://firstround.com/article/Fight-Like-Youre-Right-
Listen-...](http://firstround.com/article/Fight-Like-Youre-Right-Listen-Like-
Youre-Wrong-and-Other-Keys-to-Great-Management)

